# BLI SD-40-2 problems



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

I finally got my layout wired up and was test running all my loco's. My brand new SD-40-2 has a unique problem and I'm sure it must be a CV parameter out of whack or something. When you direct the loco to move forward it goes in reverse, but with the forward headlamp lit. when you go in reverse it moves forward with the rear lamp lit. Suggestions?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't drive at night? *L* Sorry, dozer, but I couldn't resist. I'll shut up, now, and make room for an intelligent answer.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

motor polarity reversed? decoder light outputs reversed? CV reversed?


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Don't drive at night? *L* Sorry, dozer, but I couldn't resist. I'll shut up, now, and make room for an intelligent answer.


 Hahahahaha, no worries, that was good!


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

tankist said:


> motor polarity reversed? decoder light outputs reversed? CV reversed?


 Yup, I'm sure it's something in a cv, it didn't do it on DC operations.


----------

